# Anyone else have a EAA Baikal 3 1/2 semiauto?



## dieyouduck (Apr 14, 2004)

I won one a couple of years ago and I love the thing to death. I have put so many rounds through that thing in these past two seasons and it shoots great. This gun is great and pretty cheap as well. I was just wondering if anyone else had anything to say about them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

How well did it work when it was loaded backwards???  :lol:


----------



## dieyouduck (Apr 14, 2004)

just as well as your mom when I loaded her backwards!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

You so funny!!!!! :x Hahahahaha MF!!!! :x How would you know about my mom you virgin???


----------



## dieyouduck (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to be until your mom came around!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

You are gay, aren't you??!!!! :wink: Don't worry, it'll be our little secret but now Nikki knows too, so you're screwed!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

Which is da way you'slike it foo!!! :x


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

These forums have been filled with love the last few days. :box:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

That's a lot of love!!! I love you Johnny!!!! NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: It helps when they're my g/f's cousins!!!! :beer: :lol:


----------

